# G'day All



## Erewhon (Feb 21, 2013)

G’day All,

I’ve recently just joined Tractor Forum and in my photo gallery I’ve placed nine images of a small tractor that my old bushie mate down the track aways gave me. 
He says it’s a Gravely 816 with a Briggs & Stratton engine. With no serial numbers on either tractor or engine it has been hard trying to positively identify it from what I can find on the computer net. 

As for anything in Australia concerning old Gravely tractors I cannot turn a trick finding that most information about them comes from the USA or Canada. It is starting to appear this little tractor that could be a useful tool on my property just may be rather too expensive to play around with.

To start I’m not mechanically minded and more use to being covered in saw dust rather than grease and oil. Any mechanical repairs done around this joint are generally carried out with a bit of number eight wire twisted into place with the help of pliers with the odd bit of timber tossed in for good measure.

The tractor does run, sort of. I drove a couple of klms down the track to get it home. The front wheels tend to want to go in directions not chosen by you while sitting in a black exhaust smoke haze as you travelled along. To start it you have to use a screwdriver placing it across this black thing touching two bolts (that bite and light up your life if not done correctly) to get her going. While she’s no speedster I found the brake pedal was just an a glorified foot rest, some of the missing parts the old mate is going to try and find as he cannot remember where in the bush he left them last time she broke down.

Any help, suggestions and ideas on what I have would be greatly appreciated, along with the best places to find and obtain parts for this little red terror that now sits undercover in me shed.
In the mean time I’ll keep on searching the computer net in the hope that I’ll turn up something of importance. 

Cheers all
Aka Erewhon.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Erewhone........... Looking at those pictures in a second..............


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just looked and I have no idea but that is one cool tractor and that loader looks tight!


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are some manuals.

Owners
http://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/810_812_814_816_OM_19730300.pdf

Parts
http://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/816_IPL_19750600.pdf

Shop Manual
http://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/800_8000_Shop_Man_0779.pdf


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ! Look on the bottom of the fan shroud ,for some numbers. If not there,they may be stamped into the top,side,or lower curve of the tin.
Getting these numbers will help in identifying the engine series. Very handy for ordering parts!
Also,is the engine made of cast-iron,or aluminum alloy?


----------



## Erewhon (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys, have downloaded pdfs . jhgardner367 - I've had no luck in finding numbers in suggested places and engine appears to be cast-iron. Think best thing to do is pull engine off - load on the ute - head to small motor services and politely request 'Fix This Please'. Will look at repair option costs first against a possible repower. Any suggestions on a proven repower that aint too much of a big deal or trouble guys?. 


Erewhon


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK. If it's cast iron,it will probably be in the 220000-230000 model series. More likely 220000,since it should be an 8hp.

Parts diagrams can be found at : WWW.partstree.com
Click on the Briggs & Stratton engines logo,at the bottom,left,and select the 200000-399999 list.
These are the cast-iron series.

You can also update to newer,aluminum-block, horizontal-shaft engines,if need be.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are the engine manuals

http://rich.homeunix.com/gravely/engines/briggs/16hp-single/Briggs_326400_Series_IPL_0302.pdf

http://rich.homeunix.com/gravely/engines/briggs/16hp-single/13_CE8069RepairmansHandbook19191981.pdf

http://rich.homeunix.com/gravely/engines/briggs/16hp-single/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## Erewhon (Feb 21, 2013)

greatly appreciate these pdf files gentlemen, sadly today the orbiting tin can (satellite) we use with our isp appears to be on a go slow thus the grass outside is growing faster than the downloading speed required for the pdf's. Again many thanks to you all and I'll let ya know what I get from the pdf information when I can get it.

Cheers Erewhon.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Erewhon,
Is it an 8hp,or 16hp? I assumed it was an 8hp,but if it's a 16hp,the model #'s I gave are wrong,and would be in the 300000/399999 series,instead.
Sorry if I mislead you!


----------



## Erewhon (Feb 21, 2013)

No problems jhngardner367 - took to the engine cover with a wire brush and found under an old oil requirements sticker the following: 326437-0170-01-7601261 - when computer speed picks up I'll try and find out what da numbers mean.
Again thanks all.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

There are more manuals at oldgravelys.net or at gravelymanuals.com


----------



## Erewhon (Feb 21, 2013)

Had it confirmed today in photograph of tractor before it was painted all red on the side of the then white bonnet 'Gravely 816S, as yet still haven't found that id number on the tractor but still lookin', think it could be painted over so will need to wire brush until I find it. Have removed some images of it from my album but need to work out how to change the albums title to Gravely 816S.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Since that is a 816S that is the only number that was assigned to that unit. The only other number that would add to things is the engine model number but that would be redundant information as the Briggs 16hp single was the only engine that Gravely put on that tractor. The original 816 had a Onan twin cylinder engine. The S suffix says that the engine is a *S*ingle cylinder.

Since you mentioned black smoke, that is an indicator of a too rich mixture. If it were mine I would disassemble and clean the carb and then adjust it.

If the smoke were blue, then that would indicate burning oil.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*numbers*

Those are the numbers you need, Mate!

326437 is the model number.I tells what size the bore is,in cubic in./crank,carb,and governor type/bearings used,reduction units,or auxillary drives used.

0170-01 is the type number . It tells you what shrouds/mods were used,during production.

The last,7601261,is the serial number. this number tells whenand where the engine was made .
These numbers are needed when ordering parts,for the engine/carb/starter.

The model # tells us that it is 32cubic inch,cast-iron block,horizontal-shaft,flo-jet carb,mechanical governor,flange mounting,roller bearings,and uses a 12v.negative ground dc starter,and has an alternator,for charging.

I don't have my books here,that break down the rest of the numbers,but you can use these numbers,by logging on to WWW.partstree.com OR MTDparts.com,and clicking on Briggs/Stratton engine logos.


----------



## Erewhon (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen, I'll add all this to me little black book. Sure got a lot to get me head around.
Very much appreciate the trouble you have all gone to to help. Currently going thur a real big wet season here if rain dont ease up I'll be lookin' for boating information. 
Cheers Erewhon.


----------



## Erewhon (Feb 21, 2013)

While its raining still this morning (persisting down) I'm confined to the house and computer bashin'.
I have been trying to sort out the following.
Gravely made a 816 four wheel tractor and the 816S. Now the 'S' stands for single cylinder right.
Looking at a 816 model (forgetting the engine) was there very much difference between the 816 / 816S 
when it comes to gear box and differentials and components used.
I'm not into the attachments at this stage that both tractor can use, just wanna see if there is any great difference between
gearbox and differentials.

Cheers Gentlemen.
regards Erewhon


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

The transaxle in the 816S is the same transaxle used in all the 800, 8000, an G series tractors. A few changes were made over the years but these were small internal upgrades like a heavier PTO pressure spring.


----------



## Erewhon (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok have checked out the shop manual for 800/8000 series, now not up with mechanical speak I take it the 'transaxle' is the two main axles that stick out to the rear wheels. If not I dont see any listed as transaxle.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Transaxle is likely a yank term. It is contraction of the two words transmission and axle(differential). It more accurately describes the Gravely transmission which includes the differential and rear axles.

Even the GMT 9000 used the same transmission as the others tractors.


----------

